# Survival > Primitive Skills & Technology >  are big blue herons edible to eat?

## artofwoc

I would assume so, has anyone tried heron? or ways of catching heron

----------


## crashdive123

Don't know how they taste, but they may land you in jail.  They are a protected species in North America.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

According to my mom and some of my uncles and aunts that grew up in the depression they ate all kinds of Pond scoggins(oldtimers name for wading birds)as well as some other animals one dorsn't usually think of eating. Apparently  when you are hungry enough any meat is good if that's all you've got.

----------


## welderguy

Sure in a true survival situation or in true desperation I would eat my dog, or any animal I can catch but just to eat a protected species or any non game animal just to try it NOPE WONT HAPPEN.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Just confirming they are protected if anyone has any doubt. They are protected period.

----------


## welderguy

Let me expand on what I ment , so no one think I am advocating eating a protected species. But if I am lost, stranded or in a total EOTWAWKI situation and havent eaten in 4, 5, 6  days or more and before I get to week to catch anything Im sorry but the first thing I see that has any type of meat on it that i can catch is supper. But today right now no I wouldnt eat any thing that wasnt in season or I had a liscence to catch or any animal thats protected, even a fish thats just That much under limit.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

You were clear the first time. I was just making my opinion clear for the group. OK so it's the 150lb. snail that just went by or the blue heron? HMMMMM!

----------


## welderguy

Got ya, Looks like the supersize scargo is on the menu

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Not sure how you would prepare a 150lb. snail. I think (Ken) would probably have a survival recipe!

----------


## crashdive123

Pan seared with butter and garlic.  Lots of butter and garlic.

----------


## Ken

> Not sure how you would prepare a 150lb. snail. I think (Ken) would probably have a survival recipe!


Slice thinly.  Sautee in butter, a splash of white wine, shallots, and garlic.  Serve with a dollup of garlic/shallot sour cream, toast points, and the rest of the white wine - chilled.

----------


## Ken

> Pan seared with butter and garlic. Lots of butter and garlic.


Have some decency.  Give me at least a 3 minute head start, will ya'?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## crashdive123

Just remember - the QC Department will never steer you down the wrong path.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Ok what is a Dollup? you lost me then.

----------


## crashdive123

> Have some decency.  Give me at least a 3 minute head start, will ya'?


Your tastes are a little more refined than mine, therefore take longer to express.  Just consider it aging - like a fine wine or scotch.

----------


## Ken

> Ok what is a Dollup? you lost me then.


A small mound, like 3 or 4 tablespoons worth.

----------


## Ken

> Just remember - the QC Department will never steer you down the wrong path.


We are your friends!  :Smile:

----------


## welderguy

My thought were How the heck do you catch a 150 pound snail

----------


## Ken

> Your tastes are a little more refined than mine, therefore take longer to express. Just consider it aging - like a fine wine or scotch.


Or just plain aging.   :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

> My thought were How the heck do you catch a 150 pound snail


It's easy.  They don't run all that fast.

----------


## crashdive123

> My thought were How the heck do you catch a 150 pound snail


They're just like their smaller brethern - slow.

----------


## Ken

Thanks for the head start!

----------


## rebel

Just say pressure cooker.  It tenderizes the toughest carcass.

----------


## welderguy

> Thanks for the head start!


Ken I am typing a message now will hit submit button in 3 minutes ok ready go.

----------


## Ken

> Ken I am typing a message now will hit submit button in 3 minutes ok ready go.


Team spirit!  I love it!

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I figure it'll be about like dressing one of these Bluecatfish some calll'em Arkansas Blues!!!! told ya I love to fish... see

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Santee River S.C.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Dusk:30

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## welderguy

> I figure it'll be about like dressing one of these Bluecatfish some calll'em Arkansas Blues!!!! told ya I love to fish... see


So whens the fish fry, Ill bring the beer.

----------


## Sarge47

Look at that; one of those fish look just like a little girl...spooky! :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Cowboy has the fish. Welderguy has the beer. I have the appetite! It's a match made in heaven. When do we eat?

----------


## rebel

I see the kiddie pole.  You "big" guys ain't foolin' no one.

Mighty fine memories!

----------


## Ken

Looks like you had a great time, Cowboy!

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

You know something my elders told me about the wading birds,There ain't much meat on them.When you think about dressing a bird... a lot of their size is from feathers,and when you think about how slim they are already, well can't be much to 'em.  and like everyone has said it Is illegal. If you see herons and egrets then you are close to their source of food and a better food source for you,even easier to get. Fish.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

So I was thinking about that 150 lb. slug and dressing it out. Maybe nail it's head to a tree and tie a rope from his shell to a tree about say 5ft. away then cut down the tree you have his head nailed to. Should make for quick removal of the shell. You might need more than one nail. Gees... when all you have is a hammer the whole world looks like a nail!

----------


## Rick

About the only meat you'll get off most birds is the breast. That's sure true of dove and most smaller birds.

----------


## RobertRogers

Of course they are.  But they are protected too.  You could end up as a tidbit for a brawny cellmate.

----------


## toughsord

> Don't know how they taste, but they may land you in jail.  They are a protected species in North America.


don see how. i went lake fishing and i must of seen 20 in one section of the lake

----------


## crashdive123

> don see how. i went lake fishing and i must of seen 20 in one section of the lake


OK, they won't land *YOU* in jail.....juvenille detention on the other hand.......

Toughsord - different animals are protected for a variety of reasons.  Some of those reasons make sense to me, while some do not.  Regardless, they are protected.  That fact that you saw them may be because they are protected - who knows.

----------


## Ravnari86

Toughsord - Sandhill cranes are protected, and in this part of FL you can't drive anywhere without seeing them. It really doesn't matter. They may be everywhere, but the law still says you go to jail for messingwith them. It actually specifies in FL that feeding protected animals is illegal... You can seriously go to jail for FEEDING a sandhill crane, even though they are everywhere you look here. Law does not equal logic. Trust me...

----------


## Ken

> Law does not equal logic. Trust me...


This man is absolutely correct, people.

----------


## welderguy

> Toughsord - Sandhill cranes are protected, and in this part of FL you can't drive anywhere without seeing them. It really doesn't matter. They may be everywhere, but the law still says you go to jail for messingwith them. It actually specifies in FL that feeding protected animals is illegal... You can seriously go to jail for FEEDING a sandhill crane, even though they are everywhere you look here. Law does not equal logic. Trust me...


In texas  Sandhill Crane is a game bird.

----------


## Rick

Population density in one location on a given specie isn't necessarily prove that they are thriving. The American Bald Eagle is everywhere in Alaska, too. You can even see a lot in Washington state but they are pretty thin around these parts. 

The North American population of Great Blue Herons is estimated to be 124,500*. They suffered unrestricted hunting early in the 20th century for both food and plumage. They now have a stable population because they are protected. 

*SOURCE: Audoban: http://web1.audubon.org/waterbirds/s...esCode=greblu1

----------


## Jonesy

Go ahead and enjoy the Heron...It may make your arse hurt for about 90 days and I wouldn't use your favorite gun either as you will probably be donating that to the state. :Smile:  (_all said with a smile in fun_)

----------


## Rick

Years ago, I had a buddy that had been out duck hunting and, right at dusk, he headed back in. But he could not resist the temptation to run down some ducks with his boat AND drop a deer that had stepped out on the bank. When he pulled up to the dock with his deer and ill gotten ducks the game wardens, who just happened to be video taping the whole thing, had him load his boat onto the trailer they had conveniently attached to their truck and load his shotgun and all the rest of his gear in the back of their truck. It cost him 500 per duck X 5 ducks, 750 for the deer, the boat, the shotgun, all the gear in his boat and 1 year probation. Of course, he didn't get to keep any of the meat, either. 

I told him he was lucky they didn't fine him for just being stupid. He agreed.

----------


## Smok

Do you still run with this man Rick ?

----------


## Rick

Nope. We took different roads. Actually, shortly after that occurred although it wasn't related.

----------

